# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Khởi động dự ớn Máy tiện gỗ mi nhon

## sieunhim

Chào cả nhà!

Đầu năm quởn + thấy ae khởi động xôm tụ quá nên e cũng đua đòi làm con máy tiện gỗ theo ae cho có khí thế. Hy vọng sẽ xong sớm. 

Tiêu chí là nhỏ gọn mà lại phang được hàng có D lớn 300-400 nên em làm con máy tổng diện tích tầm 1,2m vuông. Hành trình làm việc: X(Y) : 250mm, Z: 350mm (max)

*1. Phần cơ khí:*
- Ụ đầu máy sử dụng sắt 16mm hàn hộp, Tấm đế 25mm. 
- Trục tâm D50, sử dụng 3 bạc đạn 6210.
- Bệ máy: sắt 10mm gấp U được gia cố để tăng cứng. Gác lên là 2 cây sắt C200 để bắt ray trục Z (cái này e học bọn china)  :Big Grin: 
- Ray : Hiwin 25, Vitme Tbi: 25b10 hàng chị na

*2. Phần điện:*
*A. CNC:*
- Controller china chuyên: Gxk 2000M
- Hybird Step 8 or 12Nm
- Động cơ trục chính: 3pha 4Kw - 2800rpm
*B. PLC:*
- Phần này do e hơi tham định tiện dưỡng, dự định là phang con Mitu Fx3U-24MT để điều khiển (cũng có thể e chỉ điều khiển bằng động lực). Nên sẽ update khi mọi thứ hoạt động  :Big Grin: 

*Trong quá trình làm sẽ điều chỉnh theo góp ý của ae để máy tốt hơn. Vậy nên ae cứ góp ý nhiệt tình giúp em nhé. Cảm ơn ae rất nhiều*

*BẮT ĐẦU NÀO:*

Đầu tiên Dựng tạm cái mô hình 3D cho dễ hình dung:


Tiếp theo cái đầu máy tiện làm mất time nhất nên em cho chiến trước --> đi cắt sắt về hàn hộp, sau đó sẽ chỉ phay những chỗ cần phay:



*còn tiếp....*

----------


## phuocloi0407

máy bác đẹp quá!chạy thử chưa bác

----------

